# partage d'apps



## singfor (3 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je vous explique mon problème ma copine va acheter un ipad et je possède déjà un iphone et beaucoup d'application ( achetées )

Comment peut-elle utiliser son ipad sur son ordinateur et pouvoir utiliser mes apps sur son ipad pour ne pas voir les racheter ?

Merci à tous!


----------



## twinworld (5 Mars 2011)

il faut octroyer le droit de connexion à votre compte iTunes depuis l'iPad. 

http://www.apple.com/chfr/itunes/features/#sharing


----------

